# Keep going!



## EquineBovine

Hi everyone! 
I've started this journal - http://www.horseforum.com/member-journals/unfit-horse-unfit-rider-662033/ - to document my journey towards fitness. Feel free to join in!

Currently I am a little under my highest weight, sitting at about 250lbs :sad: It hurts to even look at that. I'm no longer riding my 15.3hh x bred mare as she keeps getting sore and tight in her back. My skinny little friend is keeping her going for me whilst I battle with myself. 
Meanwhile, I'm riding my lovely new 16.3hh Clydesdale mare. She is just wonderful. A bit green but very willing and responsive.:loveshower:
She's been stolen by my 6ft5 brother whilst I'm on night shift. He suffers from cereal palsy so it's great to see him riding again. I just wanted to share some photos of him and her here and encourage all of you guys to post and get out and ride :runninghorse2:
First one of me on my little mare. The rest are of Martha and my brother :loveshower:


----------



## EquineBovine

I'm off to see my big girl today so will update after ?


----------



## greentree

I just LOVE seeing your brother on her!! One of the greatest things about my Clyde was that anyone could ride her! She judged accurately exactly how much she needed to give!

You two are adorable! Best wishes!


----------



## EquineBovine

I really love how much he loves her. He has had a couple of really hard years and it's great to see him come through the other side of his teens stronger and happier. He intends to travel to the USA to do a farrier course at some point but reckons he'll charge me more to do my horses after lol no family rates for me!

I've just given Martha a good wash. She's been terrorised and bullied by my 3 year old filly so she's actually lost condition. I've separated them and hopefully Martha will gain some weight back. I hate herd politics lol


----------



## EquineBovine

Really poor quality photos as it was getting late but Martha and I had a lovely ride across the farm this arvo. I'm loving getting to know her. She has a touch of aloofness about her and is a very proud little madam but so nice to ride. She also had a bath which could be why she didn't really want to know me lol
I'm more focused than ever to get my weight down.
I'll get better photos tomoz


----------



## EquineBovine

Martha is getting more smoochy. My brother is man handling her, he is big enough and strong enough to insist that he is allowed to hug her, pet her and fuss over her and she has to stand there and like it.
She is easier to catch and actually walks up to you for a scratch now. Fantastic progress! I'm getting her shod today and off for a ride after my night shift!
Next week some friends and I are off for a camp down the river so I want to make sure she is ok in the water before having other people around! 
Meanwhile my brother is riding when he can and I really doubt I'll be getting her back grrr.


----------



## Captain Evil

Martha is already one of my favorites. I'm becoming a Martha stalker. She looked lovely in her Clydesdale roll...


----------



## tinyliny

@equinebovine: you do not look 250 pounds. you look like a bright, healty, happy person, someone I'd like to know and hang out with. seriously. 
I know you want to lose weight, and you feel bad about being as big as you are, but in general, you are one of those folks who looks lighter than they are, and has appeal, even being bigger than you'd like to be.

i had someone the other day, during one of my self-put downs, stop me and say, "you have a cute figure". I was stunned. I feel like a freakin' mushroom. but, no one is as harsh a critic as we are to ourselves.

keep on truckin'!


----------



## EquineBovine

Thanks Tiny  I really should add more photos to this thread. The other has some updated pics 
Martha is doing really well and I am loving her. We had our first little gymkhana today, only walking and trotting as I'm not very balanced at cantering yet. We got 2nd in versatile mount, four 5ths (turn out, paced/mannered, bottle race and chocolate race) and three 6ths (barrel race, rider and something else but I can't remember what!) She behaved very very well and everyone loved her!
Once I get my canter seat sorted we will be away!
She is also self loading now which is a HUGE improvement on her little tantrums a week ago.


----------



## EquineBovine

*Photo dump!!*


----------



## EquineBovine

SO!
Martha was clipped for what I assume was a first time for her! She wasn't too keen on them around her head so her face stayed on. My friend (who clipped her) wanted to shave her completely...legs and all! But after much debate, the fluff stayed 
Her top line is building up nicely and her coat is coming through beautifully. It was almost a shame to clip her but she sweats so badly she needed it. She is very black but a sort of brownish mussel. I'm thinking she isn't a black but more likely a blue roan? Who cares, she's epic.

The small, dodgy looking bay is my old reliable (who is younger and spookier but just as awesome as Martha). She's having fun helping another friend get into dressage whilst I loose weight jiggling about on Martha


----------



## EquineBovine

I'm currently battling a cold 

Martha is being riding almost daily by my brother. My little mare is up the farm with her so on my days off we go out hacking. The best news is that I've regained my confidence in cantering. Freya and I have been hooning around the farm. She is much easier to move than Martha! However, her canter is equal to Martha's trot stride....it's embarrassing,

Panacea, my 3.5 year old out of my little mare is back from training and I am currently riding her lightly. She's a stocky little thing and it has taken me a while to adjust to her trot, which is completely minuscule compared to Martha's!
I'm still having lessons on Tuesday so I will post updated photos of every one then


----------



## EquineBovine

Guess who's stealing her pony back from her bro? 

Expect more Martha updates!


----------



## EquineBovine

Update on me - Still fat. No weight shift. It's heading to winter down here but I'm die hard and gonna ride as long as I can!


----------



## Zexious

^I know this feel.
Today I'm going to kick my butt into gear and really focus on slimming down.
Best of luck to both of us! <3


----------



## EquineBovine

We can do it sister!
I've got a xtrainer at home...need to bloody well use it!!!


----------



## Zexious

Just remember, any amount of time spent working out is better than none! <3<3 Looking forward to hearing positive progress!


----------



## EquineBovine

Martha!
She is beautiful. Such a great ride. Can't wait to get her out and about soon!


----------



## EquineBovine

This horse has come such a long way!
She's fitter, happier and charging along. Unfourtently she does not see the need to canter as she is already faster than every one else thanks to her long legs :wink: But we'll get there!


----------



## EquineBovine

Oh what a hell of a month June was.
I lost two of my pets, had to help a friend through putting down her old horse, my fridge packed up, non stop night shifts, bills bills and more bills and just general rubbish.
I've not lost any weight thanks to the stress. In fact I think I've put it on. 
BUT
I have a fun show on Sunday. I've just done 30 minutes on the treadmill and now that I have my fridge back I'll be able to stock up on fruit and vege and actually eat healthy.
Wish me luck!


----------



## EquineBovine

Can't believe I didn't update!

We won a 1st, 3rd, three 4ths, a 5th, two 6ths and a recommended ribbon!! SO SO SO happy as it was my first EVER 1st ribbon!!! Martha was lovely, a bit slow and because the Judge had patted her in the line up Martha seemed to think that by aiming herself at the Judge she would be able to stop working!

Since then I had to bring down by small mare who got a bad case of the staggers. She is better now and I can finally focus back on Martha and my almost 4 yr old filly.

End of next month we have a baby ODE, a trotting dressage test and 40cm show jumping course. Can't wait! Hopefully Martha and I will look presentable by then!  


PHOTOS TO COME!


How is every one else getting along?


----------



## EquineBovine

So the weather sucks everyone is wet and muddy and yeah, no work today. Looking forward to tomoz!
I have no idea where their rugs have got to and the shed was taken up by the mini and grass mad mare. These two have been naked all winter so they'll be right


----------



## EquineBovine

Lovely ride today.
Martha and I are both round blobs atm but we surprised ourselves at how well we trotted. Martha has HUGE movement and is just a lovely ride. So happy to have her close now! :loveshower:


----------



## EquineBovine

Wow.
We've come so far!
She jumps! (At a trot.)
She canters! (Up hills!)
She lets me mount from ANYWHERE (Barbed wire fence? No problem.)
She rides out with others! (Leads the group out, brings up the rear on the way back.)
She can trot in a straight line! (Almost all the time!)
I'm LOVING this horse. She loves her job and is always a lady under saddle. Her mouth has developed and our turning has improved. She responds well to voice and is getting much better at leg yields.
Photos to come when I get home!


----------



## EquineBovine

We have a hunt coming up in May. A really nice, low key event for ladies. Female Master, Hunts(wo)man, all female pack!
So here is our work out schedule for the month! I'll also be doing lots of leg strengthening exercises as I'm still fat.
THE MAIN THING IS WE'RE HAVING FUN!!

​ *Mon*​ *Tue*​ *Wed*​ *Thurs*​ *Fri*​ *Sat*​ *Sun*​ *May*​ 01
· 20 mins walk
· 10 min trot
· 20 mins walk 
02
Ride out

03 PM
· 20 mins walk
· 10 min trot
· 20 mins walk
04 PM
· 20 mins walk
· 10 min trot
· 20 mins walk
05 PM
· 20 mins walk
· 10 min trot
· 20 mins walk
06 PM
· 20 mins walk
· 10 min trot
· 20 mins walk
07 PM
Rest

08
· 10 mins walk
· 20 min trot
· 10 mins canter
· 20 mins walk
09
Ride out
10 PM
· 10 mins walk
· 20 min trot
· 10 mins canter
· 20 mins walk
11 PM
· 10 mins walk
· 20 min trot
· 10 mins canter
· 20 mins walk
12 PM 
· 10 mins walk
· 20 min trot
· 10 mins canter
· 20 mins walk
13 PM
· 10 mins walk
· 20 min trot
· 10 mins canter
· 10 mins walk
14 PM
Rest

15
· 10 mins walk
· 20 min trot
· 10 min canter
· 20 mins walk
16 
Ride out
17 PM
· 10 mins walk
· 20 min trot
· 10 min canter
· 20 mins walk
18 PM
· 10 mins walk
· 20 min trot
· 10 min canter
· 20 mins walk
19 PM
· 10 mins walk
· 20 min trot
· 10 min canter
· 20 mins walk
20 PM
· 10 mins walk
· 20 min trot
· 10 min canter
· 20 mins walk
21 PM
Rest

22
· 10 mins walk
· 20 min trot
· 10 min canter
· 20 mins walk
23 
Ride out
24 AM
· 10 mins walk
· 20 min trot
· 10 min canter
· 20 mins walk
25 AM
Rest
*26*
· 20 mins walk
· 10 min trot
· 20 mins walk
*27*
*Hunt*
28 AM
Rest​


----------



## EquineBovine

Oh wow sorry it posted like that!
Basically we are working out everyday but Sundays.
Will be doing a 20 mins walk 10 min trot 20 mins walk for a week.
Then the next weeks will be 10 mins walk 20 min trot 10 mins canter 20 mins walk.
What do you think? 
I think I'll be dead by tomorrow +_+


----------



## EquineBovine

AND her feather is growing nicely  I can't wait to show you guys the photos!


----------



## seabiscuit91

I LOVE Martha. And all your posts! Keep posting photos!
Don't stress to much about you weight! Do the best you can, you honestly look fantastic on Martha!
And all that trotting WILL burn calories! Good luck!


----------



## EquineBovine

Here are the photos! Please ignore the mes that is me and appreciate the awesomeness that is this mare - an ex plough horse and broodmare who has been under saddle for a year. She is just a star!


----------



## EquineBovine

Martha was a twit today so did not get a nice hoon up the hills. We WALKED up and down the hills until she turned her ears on then did some flat work which made her puff (and me >_<) 
Tomorrow we will start again!


----------



## EquineBovine

The hunt went really well! I wasn't the only plus-sized rider but I was the only one on a Clydesdale  Martha got a lot of attention and oos and ahhs from the followers. She managed really well although was not able to keep up with the majority of the field, not for lack of trying. She managed the hills and creeks really well, sure footed and safe :mrgreen: So proud of her.
I'll upload photos and a video after my shiftinkunicorn:


----------



## thisiswater

I can't wait to see your pictures; riding a hunt is my goal!


----------



## EquineBovine

Some photos from the day. 
So proud of my girl! It was so nice not being the only one using the gate or hanging back. And seeing other larger ladies made it that much easier to settle in.


----------



## EquineBovine

First time on the truck, other than when she was trucked down with baby when I first got her. She took up two spaces in this one so no wonder her bum was all rubbed when I got her. Big girls need more room!


----------



## EquineBovine

No idea why some of them are sideways sorry!!
So anyway, Martha has been off as I've been on night shifts. My weight is a bit of a problem right now, increasing instead of decreasing thanks to lack of sleep. So in order to get on top of things I am going to start long reining my raising 2 year old (who is rapidly approaching 15.3hh) so I can spend time with her whilst working out too


----------



## EquineBovine

thisiswater said:


> I can't wait to see your pictures; riding a hunt is my goal!


 No idea what hunting would be like in the USA as I'm from England and I'm living in New Zealand. Here in NZ they're pretty relaxed and there seems to be a great following of people who don't actually want to jump anything but still want to watch the hounds work and see the countryside.
Do you have foxes in the states? In NZ we hunt hares. Have never seen one caught though haha


----------



## EquineBovine

Guess who's phone died taking all the bloody photos with it? Total stuff up


----------



## EquineBovine

Wow. I havent been on here because I forgot my password, then my laptop died and life just kind of got away from me!

BIG changes have happened.
I quit my job in January, flew down south and have gone back to uni with the intention of getting onto the medical degree. 
So that meant big changes for my ponies.

Sol is up on the hills with a very good mate's old hunters. She is fat and happy and growing like a weed. She'll be 3 in August.
Martha is on lease to another friend and is being used as a hack for her husband. They also popped her in foal to a clydie so that they can have a bit of her when it's time for me to take her back. She is going beautifully.
I sold Pan to friend before I left. She is doing very well. I miss her but I get regular updates.
Ham is with yet another mate who is competing the little fatty in harness. Everyone loves him of course.
Freya was fine with my friend until last week when her became very swollen and she had to go to the vets. They think it's uvetis (?sp) but I'm not sure and seeing as I'm unable to afford a flight back home to check I am relying on my amazing friends. Freya got dropped off at the farm where Sol is staying today. Haven't had an update yet but they are going to get another vet out to check her over. Fingers crossed it's nothing awful.

So I'm stuck at the bottom of the world, studying my butt off, fighting a cold and generally feeling miserable. Thought it was the perfect opportunity to check back in on here and see how everyone is going  Missed you all


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

EquineBovine said:


> Some photos from the day.
> So proud of my girl! It was so nice not being the only one using the gate or hanging back. And seeing other larger ladies made it that much easier to settle in.


That was some field! Me and either of my horses would likely have been freaked out around so many other horses and riders!


----------



## EquineBovine

JoBlueQuarter said:


> That was some field! Me and either of my horses would likely have been freaked out around so many other horses and riders!


Hahah we were at the bum end for the majority of it! Martha doesn't like been too close to others. She thinks every one is going to kick her the giant whimp. Doesnt help that a lot of the other horses look at her like she's a monster! :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

EquineBovine said:


> Hahah we were at the bum end for the majority of it! Martha doesn't like been too close to others. She thinks every one is going to kick her the giant whimp. Doesnt help that a lot of the other horses look at her like she's a monster! :icon_rolleyes:


My filly Heidi might be like that, but Blue would be the opposite, always kicking and biting at everyone else to ensure that they're not plotting to kill her behind her back :icon_rolleyes: :lol: She's seriously the kind of boss mare that I have to warn everyone about. There's no relaxing when I'm out with Blue!


----------



## EquineBovine

Ahh yeah. Freya is my relaxing ride. She doesn't care about who she is with or not. Just chilled.
Martha is likely to flinch at any ear movement or tail flick. Constant reassurance needed. Poor old girl, she's the bottom of the herd.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

EquineBovine said:


> Ahh yeah. Freya is my relaxing ride. She doesn't care about who she is with or not. Just chilled.
> Martha is likely to flinch at any ear movement or tail flick. Constant reassurance needed. Poor old girl, she's the bottom of the herd.


Sounds a lot like my old guy, Paso. Constant bullying on Blue's part has turned him into quite a scared chap. It's worsened by the fact that he's blind in one eye so sometimes he can't see the warnings (pinned ears)


----------



## EquineBovine

Booked a ticket home for winter break after my exams. Wont be able to ride I shouldn't think. I'm far to fat to even think of riding Freya at the moment and Martha will still be at her current placement so wont be able to see her. I may be able to rangle a ride on one of my friend's big hunters but will have to see. Need to start walking more again but winter is biting here! No snow yet just ICY winds


----------

